# The Great Betta Tail-Type War - Part 1



## Jrf456

*The Great Betta Tail Type War - Part 1*
*(Please keep in mind this is completely fiction)*
*Please read! I'd love to hear your opinions, and if you'd like you can give me your fishes info and I'll put them in it somehow. *​ 
Prologue and or chapter 1:​ 
Brent woke up slowly, stretching his turqouise blue fins before swimming to the top of his three gallon tank for some air. As he breathed in, he glanced around his owners room, hoping he was around to feed him. Seeing no sight of any human, Brent aggravatingly swam down to his favorite black plant and snuggled inside of it. He loved the dark, mysterious feel of the cold, plastic leaves brushing against him as he swam through it. After about four times of swimming through the plant, he got bored once again and wished he had something to do. 
After poking around the tank, kicking random gravel pieces and practicing his flair, he decided he should just get out of the house for a while. Maybe do some shopping, get some lunch, or visit one of his friends still at the pet store or with other betta lovers all over town. He went into his bathroom cave and gargled with minty mouth wash into a bubble (as a precaution to not getting any of it in his water supply), combed his scales, and added some extra slime coat to his fins. 
After checking himself out in the mirror, he grabbed the keys to his brand new dark blue Watergo watercar, his prized possession. It took him a year to save up enough to buy a brand new watercar. He spent many days scrubbing algae off of larger tanks, cooking fresh bloodworms for the rich snobby betta's in the giant mansion tanks, and basically doing anything he could to add to what seemed impossible. When he finally got enough money to buy his watercar, he was estatic. He saw the gorgeous dark blue watercar at the Watergo brand retailer on his way home from one of the snobs homes the day he finally saved enough and greatly admired it. It was perfectly round; an exact sphere. It's large window wrapped around the entire top half of it, outlined in a shiny chrome frame. The dark blue of the outside matched perfectly with the black and navy four seater interior. It was something special, and he knew it would be his, so he bought it that day without any hesitation. 
Grabbing his iPhoneSea 4, his wallet and his tank key, he pressed the large red button located on the bottom of the round, finheld tank hey, causing the sky blue aquarium lid to slowly open halfway. As he pressed the red button again, his watercar came down from the tank lid and landed promptly and firmly onto the black gravel. 
Brent got in the car, brushing his fin along the soft interior. He then closed his door, sealing all water for the ride inside, and took for lift off. He flew out of the tank, his straight face turning to a wide grin. Shooting out of the water into the air never got old to him. He felt like he was flying; like he was a majestic eagle, soaring through the skies. He felt like a fly, buzzing around everyone on a warm, summer night. More importantly though, he felt free. Like leaving the tank every once in a while gave him the thrill he needed. 
As he soared out of his owners bedroom, he steered himself into the kitchen, anxiously waiting to be outside. He finally reached the cat door for Joel's (his owner) cat, Wesley. Grey hairs littered along the edges of the soft clear plastic doorway as he brushed through it and out into the back yard. He was free now; there was no stopping him. He span around in circles, raced into the leaves of the 10 foot tall palm trees lined up along the white fence, splashed along the top of the pool as his car contrasted with the red and white tile.. His options were endless. After about half an hour of play, he flew down the driveway and once he was passed the creepy neighbors house, he flew 30 feet into the air and stayed there until he reached town. 
Tampa, Florida was his home town. He was born and raised for five months at the Walmart downtown, a very unhappy place for all fish. He lived his first five months in a dirty cup that got changed once a week. He was fed once a day with cheap, off brand flakes that they also fed the goldfish. One day, the day after he turned five months, a tall, spikey haired teen boy walked in. He was wearing a blue Hollister hoodie, loose fit black skinny jeans, and a pair of blue Vans. "I loved his look that day; I felt close to him instantly from his colors to mine. As he glanced around all of the bettas, I saw him pick up fish after fish, unhappy. I started to wonder if he was one of those brats; those spoiled kids who come into the store once a week wanting a new betta since they didn't properly care for the ones they had. However, I was wrong.. As he lifted the cup I was in with the blue lid meaning I was a veiltail male, he smiled at me and softly put me in his shopping basket. He then walked over to the plants and tanks, and glancing at me every couple seconds to see what matched me, put various items in the basket including a tall blue plant, two tall black plants, a short, silk blue plant, and some black gravel."
Smiling, he looked at me again and said "hey buddy! I've got a tank cycling for you at home. Three gallons. I hope you'll like it!"
Memories always come to Brent at the wrong time, like when he's driving. Glancing around as his tail pushed around the steering wheel, he saw his favorite restaurant; The Seafood Escape. This place has a giant 500 gallon fish tank in the back that the owner's fish runs. As he flew down onto the red tin roof of the restaurant, he landed on the area reserved for fish and parked his watercar in the small freshwater pool above the tank. Stepping out of the watercar, he slowly walked to the door of the restaurant. Two crowntails waited at the dueling silver doors and held them open by their tails. 
They both said "Welcome, enjoy your meal." in the most careless fashion. Typical crowntails; making their hateful ways known to everyone. 
Brent replied, "Thanks." and walked to the booth to order a table. The woman behind the booth was rather rude as well; but in a different way. Someone that had been through a lot in their life time that tried to smile but couldn't. 
Throwing off a fake grin, the overweight orange and red veiltail spoke softly of the delimna.​ 
"Sir?" she said, holding a green menu in her hand, "we have no available tables, however, see that woman over there?" she pointed to a gorgeous yellow/green doubletail girl with pink lips and a dainty figure. 
"Yeah, what about her?" he said, trying to hide the grin on his face.
"Well, she's at a table for two, would you maybe like to sit with her?"
he hesitated. How awkward would that be? What if she thought he was a freak and stormed out? Well, it's worth a shot with something that beautiful. 
"Sure.. I guess?" he replied, trying not to look to excited.​ 
He followed her as she led him to the table, and as they approached it and asked the girl if it would be fine, she smiled and said "it's not a problem, I could use some company to help me finish the fried pellets I ordered!"​ 
All three of them laughed, and the server said their waitress would be with them shortly. After the server walked away, it was awkward for a moment. Brent and the new girl looked around, neither sure what to say. Brent finally forked up the courage to talk to her.​ 
"Soooo..." He said, yawning. "I'm Brent, what's your name?"
She looked up from her caudal fin and said "Oh, hiii, I'm Stacie. What brings ya here Brent?"
He shrugged, not sure what to say, but managed to come up with a good excuse. He finally came up with a joke after about ten seconds. 
"Certainly not for the good food, right?" as they both laughed and Stacie nodded in agreement.​ 
Several hours went by. They both already ordered, finished their meals, and had two chocolate algae shakes each. Just as they were about to exchange numbers, a loud banging came from the front door, followed by two shriekish screams.​ 
The restaurant got silent; everything was still but the sound of bubbles coming from the fishes breathing. The door finally busted open, and a large man from the Florida betta government branch came in. You may know him as the Vice President of Florida's betta's, Forvell F. He looked around the room, scanning everyone. His jet black body shined with the red of his long, flowing veiltail fins.​ 
Swimming to the front of the restaurant, all eyes still silently upon him, he gave a worried expression. He grabbed the microphone from the back of the stage area where live music plays on the weekends and did the "testing, testing, one-two-three" skit before speaking. As he sat down behind the mic, a camera crew came in and set up. Thirty minutes of silence had gone by.. But what he had to say shocked them all.​ 
"Good evening my fellow American betta's. I chose to make this announcement here, a random location my GPS located. If I recorded my nation wide pres confernce in the Tallahassee​


----------



## Jrf456

Presidential Tank, I'd have thousands outside. Here; no one knows where I am. I need you all to promise me you won't text, call or tell anyone I'm here. "

He looked around, waiting for the majority of the fish, including Brent and Stacie, to nod at him. 

"With that being said, I will go ahead and tell all of you like I tell the rest of Florida. " He pointed at his camerman, a red veiltail with a big head. "Play it Marindo." 

Marindo nodded and said "We're live in five-four-three-two.."

The VP began to speak. "Good evening Florida. I have some shocking news for all of you. A war is brewing across the world of betta's right now. However, it's not countries against other countries.." He hesitated, but then spoke strong, "It's tail types against tail types." 

The restaurant gasped. Brent thought to himself "I'm sure all of the betta's everywhere else did the same."

The VP continued to speak. "As you all know, Florida is the only place where different tail types live peacefully. However, everywhere else, all of our different tail types that co-exist together so well here.. Well, don't. Florida will remain a free place. We will still remain a free state. To all of you that have families elsewhere, in any of the following areas, we must warn you from here on out. If you leave Florida, you will not be allowed to come back in. We're closing off our borders to betta's from anywhere else. Anaya, the kingdom of Doubletails, Doclo, the kingdom of veiltails, Helana, the kingdom of crowntails, Stalia, the kingdom of deltatails, Sorbren, the kingdom of Halfmoons, and Corben, the kingdom of plakats and other short tailed types. The current allies are veiltails, delta tails, and the halfmoons against the crowntails, doubletails and plakats. Humans and other species are not involved. The war just started today. 3,000 men and women from Colden have already died, as well as 157 from Stalia, 342 from Heatha and 57 from Sorbren. Bless be upon the other nations, and bless be upon Florida as we try and keep away from the others. Thank you Florida. "

Brent was too nervous to even talk out loud. Was this really happening? He knew what was coming now. The fish from Doclo would never lose. Their money; their power; their international royal fame. He knew their secret weapon, he knew it was coming soon, and he knew it wouldn't be good. The world of betta's had changed that day forever.​


----------



## KevinPham123

Great read, great story haha. Story seems really interesting. Can't wait for more ay!

I want a iPhoneSea 4 for my betta


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you so much Kevinpham123! I'm glad you liked it; I'll probably be adding chapter two today. 

Did anyone else like it or read it? Ahahaha


----------



## Jrf456

After Brent left the restaurant, he was terrified. He knew the entire world of betta's would soon be in great risk. As he flew through the sky in his watercar, he decided he should just head home instead of visiting friends today with everything that is going on. 
"How could this be happening?" said Brent out loud to himself. "It's a matter of time before Floridian betta's fall; the kingdoms will call for everyone to come back to their kingdoms. How blessed I am to have an owner to care for me, as well as the rest of the betta's in this state? To live free. The kingdoms are 100% betta's, no humans with fish tanks, no pet stores; just giant cities for betta's." 
He was now halfway home and felt a lot better. A nice, warm nap snuggled in his favorite plant would do just the trick to get this off of his mind. Suddenly, he noticed three large purple and black watercars behind him. They were long; they looked like they could hold at least twenty fish each. They each had matching gold stars on the front, along with a gold stripe running down the purple stripes on the sides of the black metal. He knew right away who they were. They were from the kingdom of Doclo. More importantly, they didn't look like friendly villagers.
Brent sped up to 90 miles an hour. He flew through the wind like an eagle running after it's next meal.. Only, he was their meal. They grew in closer, honking their brass horns behind him as he panted with fear. What did they want with him? Stupid question. He knew exactly what they wanted. They were going to take him away like they're doing all of the young, healthy VT's here. He was almost home, he just passed the gates of his owners subdivision. However, they were still on his tail. He passed over all of the two-story tinned roofed homes. When he finally saw his own, it was an extreme relief. He slowed down before flying through the cat-door. He pressed the lock button on the cat door, causing a metal hatch to close it off from the outside world. Realising he was still doing 50, he slowed down to 10 and drifted into his tank, lifting the lid, dropping off the Watergo, and jumping inside the water all in one motion.


----------



## Pilot00

I need to start checking for watercars in my neighborhood. Or they dont fly in 5 stories altitude ? 

I liked it very much keep it up please!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Very awesome story so far!! Do you still need characters? If so, I'd love to see my female veil tail, Teeney in the story... You can see what she looks like here... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108558


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you very very much, Pilot00!

And sure Teeneythebetta, I would love to add her to the story! Probably in either chapters three or five I'll be pulling together a little group of betta's so I can make her a sort of main character!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Can you add Lebron in it? I'm sorry if adding more characters messes up the story you planned. Hehehe... You could turn down my request though if you want. It's a great story! CTs aren't aggressive, it depends on the Betta!


----------



## Jrf456

Sure I'll add Lebron! I'm glad you like it! 

The crowntails are mean thing was just a sort of joke to be like a stereotype betta's have for each other like humans do about different races so it feels more natural to people reading, lol! xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, yeah! I get that some people are a bit offensive because of difference. But I don't judge. Thanks for adding Lebron, though! Can't wait to read more! :3


----------



## Jrf456

I'm glad you asked for him to be entered in, you'll see him later in the post when Brent visits the Crowntail kingdom :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yayya! My CT IS aggressive so you could make it more dramatic if you want. He almost bit me once. O_O Take your time!


----------



## Jrf456

Rofl! A villain.. I like xD


----------



## Jrf456

That awkward moment when I typed out an amazing 10 paragraph post and Chrome decided it was time to freeze and crash.. >_____< Sorry guys, I'll have to add another tomorrow.. To angry now xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Stupid Chrome. It's OK. You could write that 10 paragraph again tomorrow. So much work to waste. Shame Chrome. Shame.


----------



## Jrf456

THE SHAMEEEEEE. Yes, and it even included Lebron >___<


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awww that sucks :-(


----------



## ao

stalks =O


----------



## Thomasdog

I AM SO STALKING THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!! And if you want to add evil Sunny or Sparky, feel free to. Sparky accually left a scar from where he bit me... I think he got the recissive teeth gene.


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you so so much to everyone who's been reading! I should have another post up by tonight. )


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## lelei

I started reading it, but don't have time to finish..sounds really cool.. can you add my Sammy, HMDT..loves to watch himself flare..lol.. and Sapphire, my Blue VT rescue fishy.. I would love to read about my babies in your story.. Thanks


----------



## Jrf456

*Part 3*

Startled, Brent woke up without a clue where he was. He looked around the dark, small room in fear. Where was he? Who had brought him here? More importantly, how does he get out? 

He jumped up from his place on the floor as the motion of the room shook him. He wasn't in a room; he was in a watercar. A veryyyy big watercar. There was only one window in the watercar. When he finally inched his way over to it, he pulled it open to let in light. What he saw when the room lit up almost made him scream.

He wasn't alone in here. At least fifteen other fish layed on the floors, on the shelves, they were everywhere. As his suspicions grew closer to his mind, he realized something. They were all veiltails. That would only mean one thing.. He was in a TransitSea to Doclo, the kingdom of the veiltails. They were taking him and these other fish to slave into their army. Just his luck. 

He looked around the large car, staring intensely at the sleeping faces to see if he recognized anyone. When he almost gave up home on finding someone he knew, he saw a lime green and yellow tail fin slipping out from behind a shipping crate. 

He gasped. Could it really be her? He wasn't about to wait to find out. He swam to her; grasping his tail around her back to pull her out. It was her; it was Stacie. Stacie was here! 

He shook her excitingly. 

"Stacie, it's me. Wake up!" Said Brent as Stacie's green eyes slowly opened. "Get up, get up! I don't know where we are!" 

Stacie jumped up, startled. "Brrr..Br-ent? BRENT. WHERE THE HECK ARE WE?!?!" she said, eyes wide. "I JUST DON'T UNDERST-"
"Shhh! You're waking everyone up!" replied Brent.
"I COULD GIVE TWO CRAPS LESS. I'M SURE THEY'D LIKE TO KNOW WHERE THEY ARE TOO."
Brent sighed and Stacie breathed slowly as the small crowd started to awake. After about ten minutes, the entire group was alert and freaked. No one knew what was happening. 

"So.. If we don't know what's happening, why not just try and find a way out?" said an orange girl. "I'm Teeney by the way; and this is my friend Sapphire."
Brent and Stacie waved as the two girls approached them. 
"Hello, Teeney, that's a good idea. We need to come up with something before the rest of these idiots catch on."
"Wow.. So.. Save us four but forget the others?" Brent said with a irritated look on his face. 
"Do you want to live? I'm a betta scout. I know how to survive. If you'd like.. It could just be three?"
Brent gulped and agreed to help as the three girls laughed. 

"Make that five.. And don't think you've got a thing over me with those pretty fins of yours dear." 
The four fish looked as a gorgeous male appeared. He had a pure white body with long, sky blue fins.
"Who the hell are you?" Said Brent, too bluntly.

The guy swam in a circle. "The names Skyden, and all of yours my pretties?"
"If you'd like to ask any less creepy, I'm Stacie, this is Brent, the blue girl is Sapphire, and the orange one is Teeney." said Stacie, her big eyes glaring at him. 
"Now you either help us make a plan, or you scat."

The group worked together to find the route of where they were going. The confusing part of this all was that, according to their calculations, they were 90 miles north of Doclo. 

"This doesn't make sense.. We're way off track." said a worried Sapphire.
"Yeah.. Something isn't right. Brent, are you sure your readings were right? said Teeney.
"Yesss, I'm sure. They're exact. I'm just as puzzled as you all are." said Brent before he closed up the map they'd drawn. "It's just weird. Wayyy weird."

"This makes no sense." said Stacie and Skyden at the same time. 

Half an hour had passed. The group had small talk; shared pellets and flakes and tried to hide their fear with normal behavior. When Brent looked out the window a second time, everything changed. He gasped, and as his other four friends looked as well, they all gasped. A large blue and orange brass sign hung in front of them on either side that read "Welcome to Helana." They weren't going to the veiltail kingdom. They were in even deeper trouble. They were now in the crowntail kingdom of Helana. 

As the car slammed down onto the dirt, the doors opened. They overlooked the gorgeous kingdom decked out in every way. Three story buildings littered the streets in blue and orange. Blue metal roofs covered every one of them. In the very back, a large white castle with orange tin trimmings shined. It was beautiful. The kingdom it's self was outside; yet the buildings and castles were all shaped tanks. It was truly a sight to see. 

The group stayed together, wrapping each other together with their fins. They had all made a bond; a pack. They were going to stay together. As they stepped out of the water car onto the silver platform entrance tank, streaming with orange and blue ribbon, a kingdom soldier stepped in front of them, as well as the other scattered betta's from the watercar Brent's group didn't talk to. 

With a grim smile and a sign on the floor next to him that read "LEBRON: SEARGANT MAJOR", the crowntail slowly mouthed to the group, specifically eyeing Brent for some odd reason,

"Welcome to Helana."


----------



## Thomasdog

<3
I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
So amazing!!!!!


----------



## ao

yay update!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awesome!! I can't wait til the next one :-D


----------



## Pilot00

So good! Are you taking inclusions yet? If you wish you can add my Piou to the mix. He his head and back are brown, his body blue and red fins and tails with irredicent blue on the edges(they are edgy not rounded). Hes character is a bit like the old men from muppet show despite been young.

Regardless i am becoming addicted to this story. What will happen to the gang next?
I am sure its all a marimo ball plot XD


----------



## lelei

I love this story..its so creative..and imaginative..This should be printed out and made unto a book!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's so suspenseful. >.< I <3 it! I can't believe Lebron is a Sergeant Major.  Can't wait for Part 4!! I wish I read this sooner, I was sleeping. -.-


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you so much everyone! I'll be taking my last 3 character spots. If you haven't already commented your wish to have your fish in my story (if you have I'll try my best to include them in it), I will close off spots.

Part 4 should be up tonight! <3


----------



## Jrf456

I would love to add Poui, what tail type is he?


----------



## mkayum

Would my betta make a good addition to your story? He has a cool black mask on his head and the body is white/blueish
Here's a picture of him... 










His name is Nownknu. It's a backward for unknown and he's a veil tail.

Keep up the good job! So creative and very interesting to read! I read way too much books! I like the war thing going on in your story.


----------



## Jrf456

Your fish is GORGEOUS. Loooove him! I might be able to add him later on in the story 

Final 3 spots
1. Nwoknu
2.
3.


----------



## Htennek

You can add Wojciech (I don't know why I named him that... I have never been to Poland...) He's a crowntail. But if there are too many crowntails feel free to exclude him. (Seriously, feel free)


----------



## ao

Here's Toothbrush, the mutt... probably a combtail...? he has a bit of an identity crisis


----------



## Thomasdog

IDK if I'm allowed to post this... but it is not to gain business or anything.... 

I started this new website that is taking betta stories (anonominiously) and for free and posting them on their site. Just thought you might want to post yours, because it is SOOO good and EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD MUST READ IT NOW! And yes, I do mean scream that to the world.  its called : http://bettatales.webs.com/
Everyone feel free to check it out. 

Hopefully I'm not breaking the rules o_o. 

Amazing story.. again.

Thomasdog


----------



## Pilot00

Piou, is a VT and thanks a lot, when he awakes i am gonna tell him that he will be a star! He will probably shed that grumpy look of his for 2 seconds and smile


----------



## Jrf456

@Htennek, I'll surely add him! The next post I make will be all about Helana, the Crowntail kingdom, so I'll try and add him! 

Final 3 spots
1. Nwonknu
2. Wojceich
3.

@Aokashi, I'd love to add him, just give me some time before I bring him in? Probably three or four posts. I'll try and come up with something for such a unique tail type xD Cute fish btw!

@Thomasdog, Thank you much! I'd love to post on your website! When I'm done writing this story here, I'll copy and paste the whole thing onto one post there. Nice site! )))))

@Pilot00, Hahaha good! I'll probably be adding him this upcoming post to look forward to it...


----------



## Jrf456

"What the hell do you fish want from us?" said an angry Sapphire, panting in fear. She wasn't easily scared, but this was different, this affected her life and future. 
"Mua-ha-hehe-ha, that's for you to find out in time, my dear. Say, you're kinda cute, you might get off the hook and just get to come live with meee-" said Lebron, pointing at Stacie as she spit on him. "Get lost loser." she replied.

Brent looked around in a daze. He had never seen Helana before, and it was more beautiful than he ever imagined. It completely topped Sorbren, and was a very close runner up to Doclo. He gazed at the castle in the far back of the kingdom. It was the most amazing thing he had ever seen. It was seven stories high, with glass covered crystal white walls. It had four round towers on every side of it with large windows covering three stories of the castle right in the middle. He imagined what it would be like to live there. To have everything he ever wanted, to get waited on by dozens of betta's every hour of the day. His daze was broken by screaming.

"Let me go!" screamed Teenie as two large crowntail guards came at her and grabbed her fins.
She was first in line and apparently first to go. Go.. Where?
"WHERE ARE YOU TAKING HER?!" cried Sapphire as Stacie and Skyden held her back as she watched her best friend being hauled away.
"HELP ME!" screamed Teenie.
"TEE, WE'RE GONNA GET YOU OUT. TRUST ME." Screamed Sapphire before Teenie was taken into a large, black, metal roofed room off to the left of where they were standing. The screaming stopped and all was silent. The room was sound proof.

----- 

TO BE CONTINUED LATER TONIGHT, MY DAD DECIDED WHEN I WAS IN THE WRITING ZONE THAT IT WAS TIME FOR ME TO CLEAN THE KITCHEN >___< 
Grrrrrrrrrrr hahaha


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Awesome story! BTW, Sapphire is a boy. () Nice story! Love it. Why Jrf's dad?? I wanted to see the other part. So suspenseful... T_T


----------



## teeneythebetta

Tell your dad I said thanks for leaving us in suspense xD


----------



## Htennek

teeneythebetta said:


> Tell your dad I said thanks for leaving us in suspense xD


Now all we need is a couple of advertisements and we're good. 

Great story btw.


----------



## Jrf456

Thanks guys! xD Yeah, I'm gonna start writing now. And I'm sorry to Sapphires owner.. I assumed that was a girl. @[email protected]


----------



## Jrf456

"You think we don't know what you're up to?" said Lebron as the guards took all of the other veiltail's (besides Brent and his now three friends) into the building they put Teeney in originally. "We see right past your plan; the king does." 
Brent, Skyden and Stacie looked at him in disbelief. What was he talking about? 
"The only thing we know is that our state was destroyed and burned to the ground by you idiots who think a tale it the only thing that matters.." replied an angry Brent as Stacie tried to calm him. It didn't work. "You killed everyone. EVERYONE. Every man, every human man, every cat, dog, fish. Everything that ever lived in Florida died. The only place left in the world that had humans. They're all gone. BECAUSE YOU THINK TALES ARE SO IMPORTANT." Brent swam up closer to him, flaring and talking deeper. His fins started to spread further the angrier he became. "YOU IDIOTS KILLED MY OWNER. MY FRIENDS. MY FAMILY. EVERYONE I EVER KNEW. YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO THINK I'M PLOTTING AGAINST YOU?" He got inches away from Lebron's face. "You're an idiot." he whispered. 

Lebron jumped up and instantly gave off a great flare. His fins shined in the light of the water. 
"You think you can talk to me like that?" said Lebron, his face fierce as ever. "You think you have what it takes to challenge me?"
Skyden swam up to Lebron with a sincere look on his face and said "Please.. Don't do this. I promise we don't kno--" 
Lebron butted heads with him and sent him flying two feet away. He hit the side of the glass entrance room they were in and became unconcious. As Stacie and Sapphire swam to him as fast as they could to help him, the fight began.

Brent wrapped his long, flowing tail fin around Lebron's face, thrusting him across the room in the same way Lebron did to Skyden. Swimming to his new place in the entrance room, Brent punched him with his fins and sharply slit his caudal down Lebron's back. Sargaent Major? Please.

"Alright, alright. That's enough." said an unfamiliar voice. Brent spun around, still in full flare. It was another crowntail.
"Don't mind me.. I'm not a bad guy like my friend Lebron here. I'm Wojciech." Wojciech held out his caudal for Brent to shake it. Still angry, Brent ignored it.
"I understand. We'll be doing a lot of talking through the next few days. Sir, would you and your three lovely friends follow me? Not to the black room.. To somewhere else."
They all hesitated. Lebron laid on the floor with minimal damage, but he had definitely lost. "Until next time, Veily" he sneered at Brent as they all walked out. 

"What did you do to her?" Said Sapphire, her eyes swelling up in tears as Stacie swam with her. 
"My dear.. Which friend do you speak of? I shall fetch her from the black room.. If it's not too late. We need you five."
"TOO LATE?!?! WHAT?!?" Sapphire lost it and started charging toward the black room. 
"SAPPHIRE NO" Cried Stacie. Two guards outside of the black room held up swords at her when she came to them. She some how managed to squeeze through the two large crowntails and slide open the door, but it didn't end well. 

Schreeeeee! Chrgeeee! one of the guards swung his sword at her from his tail fin. She layed on the ground, lifeless. 

Stacie shedded silent tears as she pulled the still unconsious Skyden behind her, looking on at the dead girl. 
"Was that necessary?!" screamed Brent at Wojceich. 
"I assure you I did not know that would happen.. I am terribly sorry. MARIO, GET THAT PRIVATE OVER THERE. KILL HIM IMMEDIATELY."

Stacie and Brent swam on with Wojciech, pulling Skyden behind them. As they walked through the village, they got nothing but cold stares from the people. 
"Snobs, eh?" said Brent to Stacie. She didn't acknowledge him; she was too shaken. The towns people were all very wealthy. The houses lined the streets they walked through. They were all four stories tall, blue walls and orange tin roofs. Beautiful orange plants grew in the shrubs down the sidewalks. Wojciech led the three of them to a large, ten story square building in the middle of town. The sign on it read "The Crownsbrook Inn". 

"I want you all to get rest. Tomorrow morning I will try and find this Teeney girl." said Wojciech. 
"NO" Snapped Stacie. "If you want our help, you'll find her now and let her come stay with us. We've lost one new friend, I don't wanna lose another. You people DID kill everyone I knew back at home, after all."
Wojcieck paced around for a moment outside of the hotel. 
"Fine, ma'am. Just get some rest."

He led them to the front desk and booked three rooms before leaving them in the lobby with their keys.

"Wow.. A lot has changed in the past few hours.." said Brent, holding the keys with his caudal fin. 
"Yeah.." said Stacie. "You could say that again."
"Let's get Skyden into a bed.. We need sleep too." replied Brent before they walked up the white spiraling staircase of the chic, modernized inn. 

After putting Skyden to bed, Stacie and Brent decided to hang out in his room. The three didn't think they should seperate; Stacie and Brent decided to stay in the room with Skyden. After an hour or so of small talk, the two fell asleep.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

AWESOME. I can't believe he lost. *Goes to Lebron's tank* "LEBRON. You have some explaining to do." Lol. JK. Hahaha Can't wait until the next part! 8D


----------



## Htennek

Great! This is getting more action-packed. And thanks for adding my weird named friend


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you so much guys! It means a lot to have all of you commenting after each post.


----------



## Pilot00

Oooooh, i was saddened to read that they killed the girl.

However that is awezume!Keep it up please!


----------



## Jrf456

Teenie slowly awoke, her mind filled with fear. As she looked around the large, black room, shaking her head to wake herself up, she noticed a fowl odor. Jumping up from the black leaf hammock hanging off of the side of the left wall, she screamed in fear. On the ground all around her lay the other fish that were in the TransitSea to Helana.. Shot dead.

They were all lined up against the wall and killed. Why them and not her? Why didn't they kill her too? There was no time to think. She eagerly looked around the dark room for a possible exit. The two front doors were sealed; there was no way she was getting past the guards outside. Swimming around curiously, she stumbled upon a small hole in the wall. Three or four of the black bricks were missing; it just enough space for her to crawl out. She squeezed through the opening, her mind trying to forget what was behind her. Just as she swam through the hole, a crowntail appeared, only this one wasn't a guard or even a soldier. He was very handsome; his dark colors showing a silent and sinister character. He gave her the creeps.

"Going somewhere?" He said, smiling at her as she struggled to remain calm. 
"Please don't do this my dear.. You'll ruin our plan."
By this time Teenie was about to lose it, but she remained her cool enough to fork out an answer. 
"Please don't hurt me.. I just want to get to my best friend.. Please." she pleaded. 
He laughed. 
"Hahaha.. That won't be necessary my dear. You see, your little friend is dead. My guards killed her. So you either cooperate or have her fate. Kapeesh?"
Teenie's eyes grew fierce red with anger, and as she spoke, her flare came out; her fins sprawling out. "You mean to tell me.."
"Oh SHUT UP. You little veils think you're so tough all the time. By the way babe, it's Wojciech. Can it." he said with a sinister smile. 
"Filline, Delray, get her. Take her to the king. He's going to want to see her."
Teenie didn't even budge when the guards grabbed her this time. Same thing; new day. After all, this was her life now. 

They walked through the town in a fast pace. Teeney was tied in chains that the guards held with their caudals. She was a prize to them; a puppet. The new little gift to the king. Tears fell down her cheeks as she remembered who she was less that two days ago. She would never let someone tie her down; she was always free. Back home, she was quite wealthy. Her human owners were the CEO of a large bank company and the VP of a fashion magazine. She lived in a fifty gallon sorority with her best friend, Sapphire. Oh, how she missed her home right about now. If she was there, she'd be laying on the shiny pink pebbles next to her favorite golden plant, waiting for Margeurite, the maid of the house, to feed her her live blood worms. That is, if it hadn't been burned to the ground.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Aw... I feel bad for her. I LOVE this story!! Can't wait to here more of this tomorrow!


----------



## teeneythebetta

This story is absolutely AMAZING.
you know what would make it better?

If one of the digital artists on the forum would illustrate it! DD


----------



## Jrf456

After about a five minute walk, they reached the castle. It was as beautiful up close as it was far away. Inside, she heard loud, classical music. Woohoo, she was the guest of a party. As they walked up the tall, winding white staircase to the castle entrance, the guards and Wojciech stopped at the doors to chat with the castle guards, a yellow crowntail and a blue and purple crowntail.

"Hey there, Lou!" said Wojciech with a grin. "Look at what we brought to his Majesty."
Lou looked at her with a creepy admiration that made her shiver. 
"A very pretty gal, I see. We'll have to snip those tails up though. Make her one of us! Arh arh arh!"

They all laughed but her. She was humiliated; standing there like a slave, watching all of the wealthy guests poor in. Back home, she went to parties like this all the time. She was rich, she was beautiful. She was fabulous. Never a scale out of place, never a fin un-brushed.. Always a fresh coat of slime-coat lip gloss. She shuddered.

The five men said their goodbyes as Wojciech ordered the two guards to let Teenie out of her chains. Like it would matter; she looked dreadful. 
"Now my dear.. I want you to act like a proper lady when you meet the king."
said Wojciech. 
She spit on him.

They walked through the entrance of the castle into the Grand Ballroom. It had crystal white walls with three foot tall ceilings, beautiful blue and orange tiled floors, orange drapes hanging from the tall curtains of the circular room. There was a large buffet table on the far right, full of delicacies only the wealthiest betta's enjoyed. Stuff she had as an every day meal in Florida.

Everyone in the room stared at her as if she was a neon tetra. A group of girls about her age giggled and pointed at her; their wealth obvious through their extravagant fake fins and tall, feathered hats with pearls and beads hanging from them. 

"Who the heck is she?" laughed one of them.
"She looks like she just got here from Sorbren!" the other replied.

Teenie had no strength to defend herself. She just stood there and took it. Took the pointing, the laughing, the name calling. It was all apart of being the odd tail out.

In the far back of the room was a large white stage in which two giant thrones sat on. They were both pure gold, each with extreme borded embelishments of extravagant patterns. One had blue cushioned seating and one had orange. King and queen. As she stared at them, she noticed it got quiet and dark. The lights were dimmed besides two large spot lights shining on the thrones. Time for the big entrance. From the doorway came the king and queen. They walked down the blue carpet to their thrones slowly and majestically. The queen was rather big, her bulging egg sack prominently showing through her red skin. She had on a tall, three tiered tiara with blue diamonds on them and sat on the blue throne. The king, even bigger than his wife, was a large, show breed crowntail. His extremely long, spiking white and orange fins glowing. He was beautiful. He wore a typical kings crown; gold with orange diamonds and sat on the orange throne.

Once they sat down and the party started to wake up again, music playing and lights back on, Wojciech walked Teenie to them. She could only imagine what they had planned.

--

Stacie, Skyden and Brent woke up to a loud knocking at their door. Cautiously, Brent swam from his brown leaf hammock bed to the large brass door, slowly opening it. He nearly jumped at what he saw, it was Lebron.

"Shh.. Shh.. Please. I'm here to help, I swear. PLEASE let me in."
He pointed out into the hallway showing he was alone and had no weapons. Brent wasn't afraid; he beat him once. Brent slowly opened the door and guided him inside of the green and brown spacious hotel room. 

"Well..?" said Skyden in a sarcastic tone. He had just awoken from when Lebron knocked him out.
"I'm so sorry about that. And you too Brent. I had to show off for Wojciech, I didn't mean to. He's not the guy you think he is." Said Lebron, pacing around the room.
"What do you mean.. Not who we think he is?" said Stacie, curiously eyeing him as he moved.
He paused for a moment then spoke. 
"Please.. Trust me. Just trust me. I'll explain later. Let's just say, Wojciech wants nothing but power. He want's to impress the king. Teenie is in trouble, and we can save her. You've just got to help me."

Brent, Stacie and Skyden looked at each other and silently plotted for a few minutes until they all agreed to help.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Teeney & I live in Florida in real life too


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yay! Another story! I REALLY feel bad for Teeney now. Thank god Lebron is actually nice. I thought Wojciech was the nice one. Thanks! And keep those stories comin!


----------



## Jrf456

"Okay.. The king is planning on sacrificing her tonight. She's "the chosen veiltail" to see if they will win the war. They're planning on slicing her up alive and giving a piece of her to every villager. It's called The Sleeping Weep. The king created it. Whenever something big happens, the king sacrifices a girl from another kingdom or land and feeds her to the kingdom. Everyone in town must sleep immediatly, and whatever they dream of, they must tell exactly that to the king. It's supposed to predict our future." He said, gasping for air from his long winded speech.
The three friends looked at him amazed. They knew he wasn't making this up anymore. They knew from then on that they could trust him. 
"So how do we save her?" said Stacie, still eyeing his movements.
"There's a party going on right now at the castle. That's where she is I'm assuming. She's meeting the king right now. " he said. "We need to break in NOW and save her."
"Okay.." said Skyden, nervously. "How exactly do we do that?"
Lebron smiled. "I can get us all in; I'm invited. The only hard part is saving her. She'll probably be standing in front of his throne, being showered in him and Queen Elatora's compliments. If she's smart, she'll see through it."
"So how do we get her out.." said Brent, confusion all inside of him. 
Lebron stopped pacing and stared at him.
"We need to come in through the back of the ballroom and swim up to the top of the roof. The roof is three feet high, they won't barely see us. We'll need guns."

He pointed at the three on the night stand that the guards apparently left. Idiots.
"Stacie, Brent and I will go in and do that. Skyden, you need to drive."
"What.." Skyden said. "Drive?"
Stacie and Brent also looked confused. Lebron pointed out the window at the orange, black and blue six person watercar outside.
"Like my ride?" he said, as they all laughed. It was a nice car, just the way he said it. 
"Skyden, I need you to wait in the car for us outside of the castle in the drivers seat." When we get her, we need you to pull as close to us as you can." Lebron tossed the keys to him. "When we get in the car, go as fast as you can to the kingdom exit. We need to get out of Helana at that point as soon as possible before the guards get in the tanker cars and chase us out."

"Wow, this is alot to handle. I can do it though." said Skyden as he played with the silver set of keys in his hands.
"We don't have any more time to waste; come on guys. Let's go." said Lebron as they all swam out of the window to not leave any suspicion to the hotel workers. 

After a five minute drive, they were at the castle. 
"Now remember, stay here and wait for us to come out, Skyden." said Lebron.
Skyden nodded and locked the doors as Stacie, Brent and Lebron got out and entered the castle through the back door. Now all he could do was wait.


----------



## Jrf456

LAST ONE FOR TONIGHT. xD

Sorry guys, I got in a writing mood and couldn't stop! LOL, I didn't want something to happen that would make the page refresh or something and lose all of that progress so I did it in three posts. I hope you guys enjoyed tonights, I'll be adding more tomorrow! Can't wait to finish it off, I hope you guys enjoy the nice cliff hanger I left you on xD 

And very nice Teeney, I do too! 
And Lebron, yeah, I tricked ya ;D


----------



## LebronTheBetta

OMG. MORE!! Yay! Is there more or is this it? Sorry, so good want more. :3 EDIT: Sorry, you posted while I was writing. Lol


----------



## Jrf456

Hahaha no prob!


----------



## Htennek

Nice! A heel turn. I've always looked at Wojciech more of a villain than a hero.


----------



## Pilot00

This is picking up my interest more more please keep at it we need moar!


----------



## Jrf456

Brent and Stacie followed Lebron into the twinkling white, orange and blue ballroom. For a humble fish like Brent from a middle class upbringing, he admired it's vast detail and sprawling beauty. As they swam to the corner of the room, Lebron instructed them to swim to the top of the large, orange column above the thrones where no one would see them. 

"Try not to move much guys.. We need the guests not to notice us." said Lebron, swimming to the top at a slow but determined pace. Brent and Stacie nodded, and followed in his mellow pattern. When they reached the top of the room, the three of them layed down on the orange column and looked about the room. 

"In no time, two guards will come and grab her. That's when we attack," said Lebron, whispering "we attack before they come to her."
Stacie nodded and replied "So what do we do?" as she layed down her anal fin. 
"Well.. I'll say _TIME _when it's time for us to go. Brent and I will try and hold off the guards while you get her into the car ASAP." he said, looking at Brent. "We'll be out right behind you."
"Alright.." said Stacie, hesitantly.

(Mini post because I feel bad for not posting the past few days)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's OK. I love the story. Can't wait for the next part!


----------



## Jrf456

"My dear.. Tell me your name?" said the plump queen, eyeing Teeney as she stood.
Teeney looked at her in disgust and replied "Teeney."
"What a lovely name.. Isn't it Agustof?" she said to her king, as he smiled at Teeney. It was a creepy smile; she didn't like it. Although he did have beautiful colorations and fins, he had the eyes of a sick, old fish that had been rotting in a cup at a pet store for a year. 
"She doesn't look like much fun.." said the king, looking at his queen for approval. As she nodded, he looked back at Teenie and said "Why don't you just go on with my two friends over here." 
Wojciech smiled as two muscular crowntail guards appeared. They were exact; twins. Both were a piercing red with black heads and white tipped fins. As they arrived, she heard a noise from above where she stood. When she looked up, she couldn't believe what she saw. It was Stacie, Brent and Lebron. Lebron?!


----------



## megacoolguy10

not to interrupt but if you want to see my story go to betta chat and click a bettas unforgetable adventure.


----------



## Jrf456

She looked around the beautiful ballroom as guests started to scream in fear. Out of no where, Lebron and Brent appeared, charging for the guards that were trying to take her somewhere. The snobs in the crowd ran out; dropping their food, their $10,000 hats and jewelry.. They were terrified, but so was she.

"GO NOW STACIE!!" Screamed Lebron as his anal fin was ripped by one of the guards. The room was empty; the only people remaining were Stacie, Brent, Lebron, Teeney and the two guards. 

"TEENEY COME WITH ME." Stacie pushed Teenie out of the door, swimming at full speed out of the castle.
"WHERE ARE WE GOING?" Said Teeney, even more scared of the consequences of being caught.
"SKYDEN IS WAITING OUTSIDE WITH LEBRON'S CAR," she said, panting as she fiercly tredged on. "GET IN, ONCE LEBRON AND BRENT COME OUT, WE NEED TO GO AS FAST AS WE CAN OUT OF HELANA."
Teeney nodded. She was so happy that these people she just met two days ago were risking death to save her. 

As they got out of the castle, alarms sounded. Screaming was all around them; guests from the castle, from the town.. It was pure chaos. People jumping in their watercars and crashing into each other; houses exploding. Blue tin roofs falling off of buildings as their white glass walls caved in. Dead bodies layed all around, including the three girls that made fun of Teenie inside crushed under a watercar. Did the Ally's really have to choose right now to attack Helana?

After a few minutes of frantically swimming all around the castle and trying to avoid flying objects all around them, they found Skyden swirling around in Lebron's watercar. He swooped down and picked them up just as they saw Lebron and Brent run out of the castle, being chased by five guards. Really, guards? Your kingdom is being bombed right now, and all you care about is a veiltail you kidnapped?

"DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE" said Lebron as him and Brent got in the car. "GOOOOOOO" screamed everyone.
"I'M TRYING!!!!!!!!" Screamed Skyden who was racing through the streets among all the chaos. Pebbles were flying everywhere, almost all of the buildings were destroyed and left in piles on the ground, yet the fights continued. At least fifty Doclo fighter watercar's stormed the streets of Helana, killing everything. 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM
They all looked behind them
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAM
CGHREEEEEEEESH
BOOOOOOOM

The castle was being destroyed. It's beautiful, tall columns fell to the ground as the glass windows fell to shreds. The group watched as fish jumped out of the windows as an attempt to have a painless death. 

They finally reached the entrance of the kingdom. It's tall, blue and orange sign was now a pile of dirt on the wet ground. They swam through the broken exit, looking behind them one last time. It looks like the crowntails have lost this one.

"Does anyone have a phone?" said Skyden after about a twenty minute drive of pure silence. "If you do.. We can check this out and see how the war is going. See if Doclo has destroyed Anaya and Corben yet.."
"If it still works, I do." said Brent, pulling his iPhoneSea4 out of his left gill. He turned it on; it worked. As he pulled up Foogle, he typed in the war info. 

"Okay guys" said Brent as they all looked at him in awe. "Doclo has apparently not attacked Corben yet, however, it does say that Corben tried to bomb Doclo last week. They failed. Anaya, the doubletails, has left the war. They haven't bombed either side yet."

They all nodded, no one spoke. 

It was to be a long drive to Anaya, but they knew they would be free there. There was no question about it, that was where they were going. Anaya was the closest thing to what they used to know as Florida.


(The story's not done yet guys, just all for today xD)

Hope you guys liked todays post!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes, I do like it. :3


----------



## Jrf456

I'm sure you're happy Lebron turned out to be a good guy! xD


----------



## Jrf456

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109737

Just a little advertisement xD If any of you that follow this post might be interested in sending me pics of your fish and having me make a plush version of him/her, I charge $20 plus shipping which includes all of the other stuff you get with it.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Jrf456 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109737
> 
> Just a little advertisement xD If any of you that follow this post might be interested in sending me pics of your fish and having me make a plush version of him/her, I charge $20 plus shipping which includes all of the other stuff you get with it.


I want one so bad but I dont have any $ because I have to buy cat food. -_-
they are really awesome looking!!


----------



## Jrf456

Thanks so much Teeneythebetta! I hope some day you can save up hahaha.. I would maybe even charge free shipping for you since you're so close.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

this was sooo cute and creative! I would love it if you could add Honeycomb! You can visit my albums to learn more about him


----------



## Jrf456

Not gonna lie.. Ever since I saw Honeycomb, I've been silently fan-boying over him! xD I was hoping you would find this and ask me to add him! Hahahaha no problem!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Jrf456 said:


> Not gonna lie.. Ever since I saw Honeycomb, I've been silently fan-boying over him! xD I was hoping you would find this and ask me to add him! Hahahaha no problem!


dawww thanks XD Im not gonna lie either, you are an AMAZING writer! So creative! Also, i have a secret liking for your betta, Ornament.....his colors are just so beautiful they're unreal!

Thanks again!:-D


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Love the story!! Are there any slots for characters open or are they all full? Again, I love the story!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Love the story!! Are there any slots for characters open or are they all full? Again, I love the story!


I think their are plenty


----------



## Jrf456

Thank you very very much MyRainbowBettaFish!  Too bad we can't set up a play date for Honeycomb and Ornament, eh? xD I should be adding a new post tomorrow after I do my water changes.. I always get in the writing mood after that rofl.

And I'm currently only accepting requests for Halfmoons, Delta tails, plakats and double tails. If you've got one of those RandyTheBettaFish, I can add 'em


----------



## Jrf456

The watercar was completely silent, nothing but the sound of the water bubbling in the vents was heard. The group was on their way to Anaya, the kingdom of the double tails who just recently pulled out of the war. They were the betta fish versions of Switzerland in WWII. Brent had heard of Anaya, but he didn't know much. He knew, just as every betta, the common facts, such that their official colors are red and dark green, they're the capital for Christmas in the fish world, they are the only kingdom with an air force, and they have the largest area-space of all the kingdoms, despite their low population of only about five thousand. 

As they flew through the sky, Teeney spoke as she saw the tired look on Skyden's face after four straight hours of driving. 
"Hey Sky.. Would you like me to drive? You look really tired." 
Skyden smiled, followed by a yawn that gave his answer. Teeney, who was sitting in the passenger seat, switched spots with him. Everyone but Teeney and Brent were asleep now. It wasn't a problem; for everyone was tired. It had been an extremely stressful few days. They had all been kidnapped, had their homes destroyed back in Florida (which was now a giant pile of waste), held hostage in the kingdom of crowntails, escaped death by kingdom guards, and made it out of Helana as the bombs of Doclo let loose. 

Another hour passed, Brent still restlessly rolling around in the back seat next to Stacie. He looked at her again, his eyes twinkling at the sight of her beauty. Could he really be falling in love with her? Why did his heart have to play that game out of all times? Who knows. As he stared at her, wondering how she felt for him, Teeney looked back and caught him. 

"You like her, don't you?" said Teeney with a slight know-it-all grin. 
He hesitated, then nodded and said "Of course.. Isn't it obvious?" She looked at him from the rear view mirror puzzled. "Not to her, Brent. You need to step up your game." She was right. There was no time anymore to take chances, he either made his move soon or they might die before. Something puzzled him about Teeney too though.
"So.. What about you and Lebron?" said Brent, a confused look across his black face. 
She gasped, looked around the car to make sure he wasn't awake. "I.. I.. I don't know what you're talking about!" she said, jittery. "I'm.. I'm.. No! No, I don't." 
He could see right through her; she loved him. It was no surprise, for he loved her too. The way he planned the event to get her away from the King, the way he made sure she was safe before he would leave Helana. It was one of the most obvious love stories he had ever heard of. 
"Well.. You need to make _your_ move too, apparently." he said, nodding at her fake irritated face. 
"OKAY FINE!" she screamed, probably too loudly. "I LOVE HIM. Not just like; love. The way he saved me just blew me away. I just.. I can't explain it." she said, blushing. He understood exactly what she meant. He felt the same exact way about Stacie. 

After an hour or so longer of small talk, Teeney screamed "WAKE UP EVERYONE! WAKE, WE'RE HERE. GET UPPP!"

Everyone slowly awoke, as they looked at the gorgeous entrance above them into Anaya. Two large, pine-tree green metal signs that read "Anaya ~ Doubletails" were both planted on either side of the two foot tall red column archway into the kingdom. Garland was rapped all around the red columns which were covered by a silver metal roof where the entrance goes into. They were here, and they hoped they were going to have good things waiting for them.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

can't wait for more! My betta is a Delta with a white body and red fins. His name is Phoenix


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

that waS AWESOME!!!!! BTW, honeycomb is a veitail, is that okay?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Lebron and Teeney? >.< I guess I should show Lebron Teeney then, LOL!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

LebronTheBetta said:


> Lebron and Teeney? >.< I guess I should show Lebron Teeney then, LOL!!!!


Aww :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta

He *might* make a bubblenest so I'll try that! I wonder if it IS true  Didn't you read the story?


----------



## teeneythebetta

LebronTheBetta said:


> He *might* make a bubblenest so I'll try that! I wonder if it IS true  Didn't you read the story?


Aha yes I did


----------



## LebronTheBetta

:3


----------



## Jrf456

Np Randy! You'll see him later on in the story when they go to the Delta tail kingdom.

Rainbow, yes it's fine! I meant Honeycomb was the last VT that I was taking. You'll see him in Part two


----------



## Jrf456

And hahaha I'm glad you guys like the little twist


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I am excited! It was just a heartwarming chapter with Teeny and Lebron..awwwww


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

are you still going to write the story?


----------



## Pilot00

Love is in the airrrr....


----------



## Jrf456

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1197169#post1197169

PART TWO HAS BEGUN FOLLOWERS. 

I'll be posting in "Part 2" from here on out. 


-Joel


----------



## ao

Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Jrf456

Everyone remember to read all of the chapters on this thread before you read part 2 please


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Jrf456 said:


> Everyone remember to read all of the chapters on this thread before you read part 2 please


LOVE THIS STORY! I already read part 2! I love have Honeycomb is included! Thanks again!


----------



## Jrf456

Np Rainbow!


----------

